# Worst fishing partner ever



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to do some fishing today down at the farm. Went 5 for 5 on largemouths; all fish caught on little black rapala. Bass ran a little on the small side today, but were otherwise pretty aggressive in light of the cold temps. Now, I could have probably caught twice that many if Belle didn't INSIST on flying off the shore into the water and swimming from one side of the pond to another. That dog is the worst fishing partner I have ever had by far. Fun day though, enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How many did she catch?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

haha when the feeder went off she went flying into the middle of the pond and swam in circles trying to snag her one. she would definitely pounce on every fish as soon as they would start jumping. i would release them in just a few inches of water (part of our pond is a shallow flat. clear as the keys too so it's fun to sight cast/fly fish on that part) so she could chase them back into the deep water.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking dog Woody. I had to put my Belle (black lab) down in March. One of the toughest things for a grown man to do ... I still miss her butit did make me smile seeing your Belle enjoying the pond. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *joebuck (11/19/2009)*Great looking dog Woody. I had to put my Belle (black lab) down in March. One of the toughest things for a grown man to do ... I still miss her butit did make me smile seeing your Belle enjoying the pond. Thanks for sharing.


Joe-not sure if you saw offtopic a week ago but I had to put down my oldest golden (I have 3) last Monday. I feel your pain man. I cried like a baby and didn't come out of my room for 3 days. Not a whole lot I am proud of but I will brag on my labrador all day long. She turned out great (got her from a forum member). I will breed her in a year.....thank you for the compliments. I'll pass them on to Belle as soon as she wakes up. She is DONE for the night after chasing the four wheeler all day and swimming!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh, but how can you say no to that face! I use to try and take my dog wade fishing with me in hopes that he would stay on shore but that dang dog would practically drown trying to wade out with me... a 120 lb rottweiler doesn't make a good wading partner 

~Linda


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi''Linda''Ihad a 100 pound rott that did the same thing''just wanted to go where id cast thou..love the water'''


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics Woody!! Sorry to hear of your oldestgolden'sloss....it sure can be hard losing your best friend......but it sure looks like you have another


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Labs just don't know how to act when they get around water!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

We love our lab too. He loves the water, and just playing. as long as we leave the hunting out. He dont like anything that goes pop. "Black Jack"


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

dang woody!! I bet she's great for waterfowl though!!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

:crying Since I posted a reply the other day, we lost our lab. He died, and it is hard to get home and have him not come jump off the porch to greet us. Its like loosing a close friend, or a member of the family. 

Take pics of yours, and enjoy the times with him.


----------

